# Comment savoir a qu'elle température est son mac ?



## Guillaume73 (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour , j'ai vu sur internet qu'il y avait des logiciel pour savoir a qu'elle température était son mac et aussi savoir a qu'elle vitesse les ventilateurs tournaient . Je cherche un logiciel avec le quel je risque pas de faire de bêtise , comme par exemple changer la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur en mettent une vitesse non approprié . Un logiciel gratuit si cela existe ?
Merci !


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

Guillaume73 a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai vu sur internet qu'il y avait des logiciel pour savoir a qu'elle température était son mac et aussi savoir a qu'elle vitesse les ventilateurs tournaient . Je cherche un logiciel avec le quel je risque pas de faire de bêtise , comme par exemple changer la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur en mettent une vitesse non approprié . Un logiciel gratuit si cela existe ?
> Merci !



Bonjour, 
En free, tu pourrais utiliser le widget ====> IstatPro


----------



## Guillaume73 (27 Août 2011)

avec ce logiciel il y a aucun risque de faire une bêtise ?


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

Guillaume73 a dit:


> avec ce logiciel il y a aucun risque de faire une bêtise ?



Non, c'est (IstatPro ) juste une visualisation. 

Si tu veux faire des bêtises, tu pourras changer la vitesse de tes ventillos avec FanControl


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés


----------



## Deejay-Joe (27 Août 2011)

betise ??? smc fan control ??? quess qu'il ne faut pas lire des fois ...


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> betise ??? smc fan control ??? quess qu'il ne faut pas lire des fois ...



Je ne me "frite" jamais avec un Belge. ^^


----------



## Deejay-Joe (27 Août 2011)

un belge ??? désole je ne suis pas Belge ...


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> un belge ??? désole je ne suis pas Belge ...



C'est pas grave, personne n'est parfait.


----------



## iDomi (27 Août 2011)

Je ne vois vraiment pas où avec SMC FAN CONTROL il est possible de faire des bêtises ,

 ce n'ai pas  un soft d'overclocking


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

iDomi a dit:


> Je ne vois vraiment pas où avec SMC FAN CONTROL il est possible de faire des bêtises ,
> 
> ce n'ai pas  un soft d'overclocking



Z'êtes lourds. ^^
Si à chaque fois que je fais du second degré, je dois m'expliquer.  :rateau:
Tu pense réellement que j'allais conseiller à Guillaume73 (qui à tellement peur de faire des bêtises) une application qui "risque" c'est juste un joke pour le fun. 

NB le smiley


subsole a dit:


> Si tu veux faire des bêtises, tu pourras changer la vitesse de tes ventillos avec FanControl


----------



## iDomi (27 Août 2011)

Oki   autant pour moi :rose:


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Z'êtes lourds. ^^
> Si à chaque fois que je fais du second degré, je dois m'expliquer.  :rateau:
> Tu pense réellement que j'allais conseiller à Guillaume73 (qui à tellement peur de faire des bêtises) une application qui "risque" c'est juste un joke pour le fun.
> 
> NB le smiley



Ben moi perso j'ai réussi à faire une connerie avec Fancontrol 

J'ai augmenté la vitesse des ventilos puis j'ai désinstallé car pas satisfait et les réglages sont resté :rateau: du coup j'avais les ventilos toujours à fond.

Ca m'a valu un reset SMC donc même si c'est pas un soft d'overcloking garde à vous les amis.


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Ben moi perso j'ai réussi à faire une connerie avec Fancontrol
> 
> J'ai augmenté la vitesse des ventilos puis j'ai désinstallé car pas satisfait et les réglages sont resté :rateau: du coup j'avais les ventilos toujours à fond.
> 
> Ca m'a valu un reset SMC donc même si c'est pas un soft d'overcloking garde à vous les amis.


Oui, là tu as pris le risque maximum, les ventilateurs à fond, ça fait peur.


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, là tu as pris le risque maximum, les ventilateurs à fond, ça fait peur.



Tu l'as dit mon mac a failli s'envoler!


----------



## asteph (27 Août 2011)

D'ailleurs à partir de combien de degrés peut-on dire que le mac est en surchauffe ?
Cela peut-il endommager les performances du mac et l'user plus vite ?

Sinon afin d'éviter les surchauffes, il ne faut pas (bien sur) obstruer la ventil' mais avez vous d'autres techniques ?


----------



## subsole (27 Août 2011)

asteph a dit:


> D'ailleurs à partir de combien de degrés peut-on dire que le mac est en surchauffe ?
> Cela peut-il endommager les performances du mac et l'user plus vite ?
> 
> Sinon afin d'éviter les surchauffes, il ne faut pas (bien sur) obstruer la ventil' mais avez vous d'autres techniques ?



Lorsque le Mac est en surchauffe à ce point, il se coupe automatiquement, mais c'est une situation que je n'ai encore jamais connu.
Pour un portable  :
- Evite de l'utiliser posé sur une couette, préfére une surface plane pour facilité la ventilation sous le Mac.
- Un support autoventilé.


----------



## Igaer (28 Août 2011)

Je ricane un peu dans mon coin

J'ai acheté un Macbook pro génération 2011 quelques semaines après sa sortie, je travaille avec l'ensemble de la gamme adobe et cette machine n'est destiné qu'à mon travail

En faisant juste tourner deux softs de la gamme adobe (Fw & Ai) mon macbook pro montait entre 75 et 90°C, autant dire que je ne pouvais plus poser mes mains dessus. Avant qu'il ne me pète entre les doigts après seulement une petite semaine de réception, j'ai installé FanControl et je gère mes ventilos en fonction de mes besoins. Et croyez moi, ingénieur apple mon c**. Un problème matériel ? Que nenni, tout le monde s'en plaint, je suis loin d'être le premier.

Maintenant je ne dépasse pas les 50°C et j'en suis fort aise. On dira tout ce qu'on voudra, les macs sont de moins en moins professionnels. Mon prochain achat ne sera en aucun cas dirigé vers apple qui manque de plus en plus de qualité.

Pour la désinstall de FanControl, il y a une manip particulière à effectuer, bien détaillée sur les sites qui le propose, il faut en prendre connaissance. 

Aussi pour répondre au sujet principal, même s'il ne s'agissait que d'une demande d'affichage. En fonction de vos besoins et des températures affichés par Istat Pro que j'ai également. Si vous avez besoin de gérer vos ventilos par vous mêmes, n'hésitez pas. Mais lisez bien toutes les notices des programmes que vous installez, enfin ... Normal quoi. 

En vous souhaitant une agréable soirée


----------

